# 1DS MKII black lines problem.



## vitalboy (Jun 2, 2013)

My 1dsMKII was fine I din't change anything and then I got this problems with the black vertical lines.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: 1DS MKII vertical black lines problem.*

One shot or every shot? Tried a different memory card?

The lines are horizontal, BTW.


----------



## vitalboy (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: 1DS MKII vertical black lines problem.*

The lines are vertical the camera is on vertical position  I used backup and both cards were affected, Battery was charged and was on every shot of the day. Thanks.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 2, 2013)

Oops! Missed the full image below, downsides to iPhone viewing. 

If its both cards, all shots, likely a camera issue.  Try pulling the battery (and clock battery if it has one) for a couple of minutes, hard reboot for the camera. If the issue is still there, time to call Canon Service.


----------



## vitalboy (Jun 4, 2013)

I just upgraded my silver cps to gold and sent it to Canon. I'll post an update as soon as I know. Thanks for trying to help.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 4, 2013)

One more thought if you haven't sent the camera off, does the issue show up when viewing on the camera? Thinking card reader issue...


----------



## vitalboy (Jun 4, 2013)

Nah I've tried 2 computers and a tablet and 3 different cards  we'll know in a couple of days it's already on it's way to canon already.


----------



## vitalboy (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 13, 2013)

Uh, you coulda just bought another one for $1100.


----------



## docholliday (Jun 13, 2013)

wow, smokin' crack @ canon! You can get a 1DsMk3 for that price!


----------



## vitalboy (Jun 13, 2013)

Re-estimate Meaning that they charged me $153.00 before do anything just to open my camera even I being a gold CPS member. They sent me two emails asking for a feedback but were unable to send me a single email status of my repair. I'm selling it for parts and go for a 5DIII. The supervisor on the phone promised me that it would be no parts just calibration then I asked " why do i need to pay for an estimate? Why do I pay $100 to Canon every year?" Canon in Newport is [email protected]!


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 13, 2013)

You pay $100 a year because you think it makes you a pro. The service that you get for that is on your invoice, if you were not CPS you would have been billed $3,145.51, had you chosen to do the repair you would have been billed $2,487.27, CPS membership would have saved you $658.24.

Why do they charge to open your camera? My guess would be because every time anybody ever took an out of focus or incorrectly exposed image they would blame Canon and send their camera in for "free" estimates. I get five free cleans and checks a year, but no free estimates on damaged gear.

Even for non CPS the phone staff have a discretionary 15% they can work with too, it pays to be nice to the telephone staff.


----------



## M.ST (Jun 13, 2013)

It´s the sensor. I know the problem.

Buy a used 1Ds Mark III instead.

I have canceled my CPS platinum membership because Canon Europe can´t or don´t want help me in some situations. I don´t see any advantage in such a membership.


----------



## KyleSTL (Jun 13, 2013)

If you are brave (I would do it), there is a 1Ds II on eBay now for $750 ($1000 buy it now) with a broken shutter you could steal the sensor from. Cheaper than a new FF camera. 

http://bit.ly/11xZFSB


----------



## vitalboy (Jun 13, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> You pay $100 a year because you think it makes you a pro. The service that you get for that is on your invoice, if you were not CPS you would have been billed $3,145.51, had you chosen to do the repair you would have been billed $2,487.27, CPS membership would have saved you $658.24.
> 
> Why do they charge to open your camera? My guess would be because every time anybody ever took an out of focus or incorrectly exposed image they would blame Canon and send their camera in for "free" estimates. I get five free cleans and checks a year, but no free estimates on damaged gear.
> 
> Even for non CPS the phone staff have a discretionary 15% they can work with too, it pays to be nice to the telephone staff.



"You pay $100 a year because you think it makes you a pro." Wrong guess! I did to get 30% off and free returning shipping. I already sold the ugly cps strap last night for $37 + saving a shipping from Newport= $50, maybe I can sell the canon lens book? but for sure I'm gonna loan every camera and lens they have.


----------



## KyleSTL (Jun 14, 2013)

Or this one on eBay for $800 BIN with a bunch of accessories (although no description).

EDIT: Whoops, forgot the link.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251289848958

Replacement of the sensor would be pretty similar to this (Steps 1 through 10):
http://www.lifepixel.com/tutorials/infrared-diy-tutorials/canon-1ds-ir
Life Pixel doesn't have a DIY tutorial on modification of the 1Ds Mark II.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 14, 2013)

vitalboy said:


> ......... why do i need to pay for an estimate? Why do I pay $100 to Canon every year?" Canon in Newport is [email protected]!



http://www.cps.usa.canon.com/about_cps/goldMembership.shtml



> "New Member Welcome Kit (estimated retail value $100): Welcome Letter, CPS Member Card, CPS Pin, 1 CPS Pro Strap, 2 Free Clean & Check Coupons, EF Lens Workbook III, and 1 Rear/Body Cap Set
> Access to equipment evaluation loan (Try Before You Buy Program)*
> Expedited 3-day service turnaround on Eligible Products
> 30% discount on repairs of your Eligible Products
> ...





Don't see anything about free estimates in there, which is probably why you were charged, I'd hardly call that crap service, but then some people have very strange ideas about contracts with corporations.



KyleSTL said:


> If you are brave (I would do it), there is a 1Ds II on eBay now for $750 ($1000 buy it now) with a broken shutter you could steal the sensor from. Cheaper than a new FF camera.
> 
> http://bit.ly/11xZFSB



That has a scratched sensor filter and so has zero value to the OP. Not saying it isn't a smart idea, and even if you didn't want to DIY it you could give them both to a camera repair shop to swap a sensor out, the main problem repair shops have is getting parts, if you can buy them yourself then it makes this still very capable gear repairable.


----------



## KyleSTL (Jun 15, 2013)

Error 99, $915 shipped

http://bit.ly/11H5JZS


----------



## Hannes (Jun 15, 2013)

There was a 1Ds II that came up on gumtree (uk craigslist) for £540 with 9000 actuations on it and that looked completely mint. It was gone before I had time to react 

As for the OP though, that repair quote was ridiculous


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 15, 2013)

I can see if you paid full retail of $8k back in early 2005 for the 1Ds Mark II and trying to keep it. If not, just get a new camera. There are tons of models available today for way cheaper that are much better. The technology has improved a lot and the tech has also become cheaper. After my sides stopped aching from laughing reading Canon's quote, I just thought to myself, what would I do? I'd probably go for a 6D as my studio camera.


----------



## dgatwood (Jun 15, 2013)

bdunbar79 said:


> I can see if you paid full retail of $8k back in early 2005 for the 1Ds Mark II and trying to keep it. If not, just get a new camera. There are tons of models available today for way cheaper that are much better. The technology has improved a lot and the tech has also become cheaper. After my sides stopped aching from laughing reading Canon's quote, I just thought to myself, what would I do? I'd probably go for a 6D as my studio camera.



If I got a repair quote like that, I'd probably go with a Nikon next time. Just saying.


----------



## ahab1372 (Jun 16, 2013)

dgatwood said:


> If I got a repair quote like that, I'd probably go with a Nikon next time. Just saying.


Do you expect Nikon to have lower repair prices for old equipment? I have never heard that that would be the case


----------



## vitalboy (Jun 16, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> vitalboy said:
> 
> 
> > ......... why do i need to pay for an estimate? Why do I pay $100 to Canon every year?" Canon in Newport is [email protected]!
> ...


----------

